# What tools do you carry?



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm setting up a small tool box for our new 21RS (which came in today, by the way!) and I'm curious about what you all carry for camping and repairs.

I'm thinking:

small shovel and hatchet (for firewood, not self defense)
jack and stands (maybe), lug wrench
auto-type hand tools (pliers, wrenches, screwdrivers, ect)
circuit tester, a few wiring tools, jumper cables
rope, string, and bungees
blocks for chocking, jacking
air pump and gauge
and of course, the omnipresent duct tape.
all of it packed into a bucket or two

-Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Looks like a fairly complete list. Below is what I have taken with me in the past.

-folding brush saw (stays in the camper)
-axe (stays in the camper)
-2 lb mallet or claw hammer, which ever I happen to grab,( sometimes both.







)
-assorted ropes, bungee's, and tie downs.
-assorted tent poles, and stakes (from an old dining fly that has seen better days. You would be surprised how handy they can be sometimes)
-I usually grab an assortment of tools from my garage tool box, but with the added space of the Outback, I will probably get a small mech. tool set in one of those handy plastic form fitted cases. 
-a utility/sheet rock knife
-a folding lockblade knife
-utility water hose (25' length, for rinsing stuff like the sewer hose)
-Coleman lantern
-several flashlights (kids use them like batteries grow on trees)
-several spare batteries, for the aforementioned lights.
-12 volt air compressor
-tire gauge
-2 1/2 gallon water can (pressurized water fire extinguisher)
-assorted pieces of PT 2x6 for leveling
-homemade PT wheel chocks
-two lighters, and a box or two of kitchen matches.
-spare fluids for the TV (oil, tranny fluid, PS fluid)
-whatever else I think I may need on what ever trip I am going on.

Hope this helps. Just one more thing, I tend to over pack, and not need a good bit of this, but the one time I forget it, is usually when I need it.

Tim


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I don't quite carry that many tools but I do take some:

Axe- stays on TT
bow saw- stays on TT
1/2" drive ratchet/ braker bar and socket set- for levelers and tire change- stays on TT
Tool case kit with all the misc hand tools and drivers- stays on TT
bungies- stays on TT
rope- stays on TT
folding shovel- stays on TT
folding spring rake- stays on TT
Digital multi-meter- stays on TT
tent stakes- stays on TT
Fuses and misc electrical connectors- stays on TT
Hose washers and rubber gromets for water lines- stays on TT

As you can tell I am a firm believer in having a dedicated set just for the TT. Kirk


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

List looks good.

I carry an axe instead of a hatchet like Tim and Kirk. Found the hatchet to be useless for anything other than a hammer.

I bought an emergency rv plumbing kit that has washers, fittings, tubing, etc. that will work with the pex plumbing in the trailer. Having plumbing problems with no way to fix them on a trip would be a pain.

We carry an electric heater in the early spring and late fall in case the furnace goes out(we usually only camp with full hookups)

Black eletrical tape(just about as handy as duct tape)

Two tens and a 20 footer of sewer hose. Where we camp around here, the sewer hookup is usually towards the back of the site and electric towards the front.

3 25 foot lengths of water hose. One for the flush king exclusively and two for drinking water.

Flush king for flushing the black tank, works great.

Tim, where's the kitchen sink on your list?
















Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I forgot to mention a few things,

1-gated "Y" connector for the city water hookup, so I can hook my potable water and the utility hose to the same supply.

1-inline pressure regulator for the city water hookup.
1-25' potable water hose
1-50' potable water hose (this is soon to be a 25, 15, and a 10 footer, but I need all 75 to make the water connection at the house.)

1-25' 30 amp extension cord, for those campsites where the sewer, water and electrical hookups are at 3 different corners.

1-25' sewer hose
1-10' sewer hose

1-40' RG6 cable for the CATV, and the DSS when I finally get a chance to go up and get the dish from djd.



> Tim, where's the kitchen sink on your list?


The 26RS has a dual basin sink already, so I didn't need to pack that, but I do take along a wash basin when I go tent camping.









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Is a bottle opener considered a tool?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I hope a bottle opener is considered a tool, it,s one of my favorites







. Never leave home without it. Kirk


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh yeah! One of those stays in the camper at all times. Even during driveway camps.









Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Black eletrical tape(just about as handy as duct tape)


Blasphemy, pure blasphemy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Don't be knockin' the black electrical tape.









Dad was a lineman, we used it for everything, learned how to tie lots of different kinds of knots too, bowline on a byte anyone?









Don't forget a good piece of rope on your list.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mike...
Now you are speakin' my language!
Love those knots! Got me teachin' our "probies" all the time in the fire station. It's amazing how many knots you use during the course of the day. I was tying some clove hitches today while taking down trees in the yard.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My favorite is the constrictor knot with a midshipmans Hitch. You just don't see quality work like that anymore!









Tim


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Square drives for all the square head screws in the Out back trailers









Jim


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

I might have missed it but the almighty WD-40, lubes the tools and displaces moisture, Boy only if I invented that


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

I probably go overboard on the tools, but over the years have had to use most of them at one time or another.

All of the above suggestions are good. I didn't see the parts supplies mentioned. I carry an odd assortment of screws, nuts, bolts, washers, pipe clamps, tie wraps, a small tube of glue, electrical hook up wire, assorted wire connectors, etc., etc., etc.

I am prepared to fix almost anything short of a major catastrophe while out camping. The big bright yellow tool box I keep most of the hand tools in is also a beacon to fellow campers in need of assistance. Haven't found a problem yet that couldn't be remedied somehow!


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

My wife says that I am the king of the tools that I don't need







.

However, I think that I do need every one that I take with us. All of the tools and parts that I take with us are dedicated to the trailer only. I keep the heavy tool box, with the least used items, wrenches, sockets, drives etc. in the center of the slide out drawer. I keep a smaller, lighter tool box, containg the tools that I use more frequently, screwdrives, plyers, utility knife, small flashlight, hammer etc, at the end of the pull out drawer. I keep another box, that is divided into compartments, in the sofa slide out storage area. This box has small parts, like replacement bulbs, electrical tape, wire cutters, wire, electrical connectors, multi-meter, etc.

I know that is probably over-kill, but it seems that every trip we or someone else needs somthing out of my tool suppy, and as everyone knows it is always good to have the right tool for the job







.

Tom


----------

